# Not Beer But.....



## graywolf1936 (Feb 4, 2015)

102_2448.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Feb 4, 2015






Making my first batch of Limoncello. The Lemons are off one of my trees. The big gal. jar is for mixing, the snap cap bottle(have 4) for the finish product. It will be ready in 40-50 days.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't leave us hanging! tell us what you did.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## graywolf1936 (Feb 5, 2015)

Well you put the 190 proof alcohol in the 1gal. Jar, zest the very clean lemons and put in jar. You put the mixture in a dark cool place for 30 days, or longer. After this you mix sugar and water and put in alcohol mix, let "mello" for 20 days or more. After this you have liquid gold, a wonderful after dinner drink. Many variations of the receipe on the net.  Some folks bottle it and give as gifts. Thanks for looking.  Joe


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 5, 2015)

Good grief! That stuff is gonna be deadly!! 190 proof limomcello is gonna pack quite a punch!!


----------



## graywolf1936 (Feb 5, 2015)

Remember with 1.75 bottle your adding about 60 oz of sugar water. My math tell me it should be about t90 proof (someone want to double check my calculation) and your taking a shot glass as an after dinner drink....well maybe two.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Feb 5, 2015)

I should add the reason for the high proof is not to make a very strong drink but to extract the lemon oil from the zest.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Mar 22, 2015)

102_2455.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Mar 22, 2015


















102_2457.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Mar 22, 2015






Well my Limoncello is ready. Ended up with about 150 oz. at about 76 proof. Final makeup was 60 0z. Everclear, 150 proof, 80 oz. water, 5 cups white sugar and about 15 lemons(zest only). Total cost, not incl. bottles was about $6.00 a quart. Had some labels made, 99 cents each. Its good.


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, looks great.  Going to have to try that! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ryno 21, there is a way to put together, you can check web or pm me. Such as when to ad sugar, lemon etc.


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Great, thanks. I think I will try some but if my memory serves I don't think we can get everclear in Ohio, at least not the 190 proof. I will have to check it out.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ryno: not a problem 151 proof works or even 100 proof Vodka, I would try for the 151. If you like, tell me what you get  and I could give you some idea on how much water and sugar. and how to adjust it.

                                                                                                                  Joe


----------



## ryno21 (Mar 23, 2015)

Ok I know we can get 151. I will see what I can find tomorrow and let you know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dougmays (Mar 25, 2015)

This is on my list of stuff to make!


----------



## graywolf1936 (Mar 25, 2015)

A little side note. If you have a Cost Plus Store near you may want to check them for all kind fancy bottles. The ones I used I bought there, however it was filled with Lemon aid, drank the drink and used the bottles.


----------

